
Show HN: Divvy – Expirable GitHub code review requests through Slack - pbatorre
https://divvycodereviews.com
======
cphoover
FYI there is already a "Divvy" by Mizage. A window management app that's
pretty impressive:

[http://mizage.com/divvy/](http://mizage.com/divvy/)

